# Eclipse RCP - Tutorial



## vogella (28. September 2007)

Hallo, ein neues Eclipse RCP Tutorial:

http://www.vogella.de/articles/RichClientPlatform/article.html

--------------------------------------------
Abstract

The Eclipse Rich Client Platform (RCP) allows developers to use the Eclipse architecture to design flexible and extensible applications re-using a lot of already existing functionality. Getting started with Eclipse RCP can be time consuming and difficult. Having a short how-to-description makes it easier to get started. Hence the following article focuses on how to get certain aspects of Eclipse RCP into work.

This article will describe how to use Eclipse 3.3 to create a Rich Client Application.

The following topics will be covered: Creating a first RCP application, creating menus and toolbars, views, editors, dialogs, usage of preferences and preferences pages, usage of external jars, using JFreeChart, Integration with Microsoft Outlook, creating a product and branding and adding help to an RCP application.

Each sections of this article tries to be as independent from the other parts as possible. 
----------------------------------------

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## z-mon (19. August 2010)

Für die Interessierten Leser ist mit Sicherheit die Theorie der Rich Client Platform interessant. Hierzu habe ich einen ausführlichen Artikel über Rich Client Platform Architektur veröffentlicht. Es wird unter anderem auf OSGi, Equinox, SWT und JFace eingegangen.


----------

